# Q300L Airflow (240mm Radiator and 120mm Radiator)



## xtechnouser (Apr 1, 2014)

Good day TSF!

Happy Holidays!

I have a new case, CoolerMaster Q300L, the only available case on my area, so I bought it to replace my HuntKey. So here is my fan configuration:

*Front (Intake)* - Running PWM Controlled (Temp. Based)
ID-Cooling AuraFlow X 240 RGB

*Bottom (Intake)* - Running 1700-1800 RPM (Sustained)
CoolerMaster 120mm Fan

*Rear (Exhaust)* - Running 1700-1800 RPM (Sustained)
ID-Cooling FrostFlow 120 VGA

*Top (Exhaust)* - Running PWM Controlled (Temp. Based)
2 x ID-Cooling 120 RGB Fans

My GPU on 60-80% Load reaches 70-73C
My CPU on 50-60% Load reaches 50-60C

I removed the Acrylic Side Panel and noticed that there's no enough air entering the case via the 240mm Radiator.


----------



## Masterchiefxx17 (Feb 27, 2010)

How did you "notice" this air flow?

Your fan configuration sounds correct and seems fine.


----------



## Bill_Bright (Dec 17, 2004)

I agree with Masterchiefxx17. Your fan configuration is correct, IMO. 

As for removing the side panel, that would indeed disrupt - or even totally negate any "flow". The side panel needs to be in place to create an air "duct" effect and the slight pressure needed to channel or direct the air to the back and up. 

Your GPU temps are fine. Your CPU temps may be considered on the "warm" side but clearly are not hot. 

What TIM (thermal interface material) did you use on the CPU? It is normal for some TIMs to need a little time and heat-up/cool-down cycles to "cure" to achieve maximum effectiveness. If your TIM requires curing time, you will likely see a few degrees improvement there. 

What are your ambient (room) temps? If your room environment is hot, that will significantly impact your case's cooling.

What CPU do you have? Are you overclocking?


----------



## xtechnouser (Apr 1, 2014)

Bill_Bright said:


> I agree with Masterchiefxx17. Your fan configuration is correct, IMO.
> 
> As for removing the side panel, that would indeed disrupt - or even totally negate any "flow". The side panel needs to be in place to create an air "duct" effect and the slight pressure needed to channel or direct the air to the back and up.
> 
> ...


I removed the ID-Cooling FrostFlow 120 VGA and restore the stock cooler of my Sapphire Nitro+ RX 580, and temperature decreased. On full load, my GPU maxed out at 62-63C.


----------



## Bill_Bright (Dec 17, 2004)

> On full load, my GPU maxed out at 62-63C.


Do note that GPUs typically run hotter than CPUs. There is nothing wrong with that 62-63°C - especially at full load!


----------



## xtechnouser (Apr 1, 2014)

Bill_Bright said:


> Do note that GPUs typically run hotter than CPUs. There is nothing wrong with that 62-63°C - especially at full load!


I just cant figure it out that the FrostFlow 120mm AIO GPU Cooler made the GPU run hotter compared to the stock cooler. Maybe because of poor airflow?


----------



## Bill_Bright (Dec 17, 2004)

Without having it in front of me, I could only guess. It could be any number of reasons. 

Poor air flow through the radiator.
Poor coolant flow.
Bad TIM application or broken bond.
Different tasks running.
Ambient temps.

I'm sure there's more.


----------



## xtechnouser (Apr 1, 2014)

Bill_Bright said:


> Without having it in front of me, I could only guess. It could be any number of reasons.
> 
> *Poor air flow through the radiator.*
> Poor coolant flow.
> ...


This is what I believe the culprit.

My setup is:

240mm Radiator (CPU) - Front Intake (2 x 120mm Fans)
120mm Radiator (GPU) - Rear Exhaust (1 x 120mm Fan)
Top Exhaust (2 x 120mm Fans)

I think warm air is pushing through the GPU Radiator. Can I go for Rear Intake? So cool air will be pushing to the radiator?


----------



## Bill_Bright (Dec 17, 2004)

> Can I go for Rear Intake? So cool air will be pushing to the radiator?


It never hurts to try (as long as you are watching) but generally you want fans to complement each other, not buck each other. 

If you have front fans blowing in and rear fans blowing in, the resulting overpressure in the middle might degrade the desired "flow" of cool air through the case. 

So try it and see. If it makes it better, fine. If temps go up, change it back. 

But I reiterate what I said earlier, "_There is nothing wrong with that 62-63°C - especially at full load! _"


----------

